# Tuck and Dawns Breeding Journal 2011



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Well I decided to put this up now instead of waiting on the first egg, those 2 are being brats, i put the nest box up on the 7th of April and the mating started on the 8th so i think they need to stop trying to repopulate the bird species and get down to business, this will be their second clutch the last clutch had 2 fertile, 1 never hatched and the other chick passed shortly after hatching, so we are hoping for a better round this time. Tuck is my 3 year old Cinnamon Lutino Cock (any other mutations unknown) and Dawn is a 3 year old Pearl split to Pied Hen. Will post picture of them as soon as i find them out of the box together, as Tuck is a nest box Junkie and can be found brooding in their in between mating bouts. Dawn well the best wrod to describe her is Horny she is constantly calling to him with her butt in the air and gets very persistent if he doesnt answer right away. They are a bonded pair and bonded very easily.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hope they hurry up soon lol


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Well the torture session has now ended, cause as of 2:00pm today April 25th we got egg number 1.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

why is everyone laying eggs faster than dally??? D: first callie from duckybirds pair, then roxy culvers bubbles who started after us.... and now Dawn!


congrats, bet youre happy! any idea what mutations you will get besides cinnamon lutino?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Male:
50.0% 1.0 natural (lutino-cinnamon) and (pearl) pied 
50.0% 1.0 natural (lutino-cinnamon) and (pearl) 

Female:
50.0% 0.1 Lutino cinnamon /pied 
50.0% 0.1 Lutino cinnamon 


And this is only if Tuck and Dawn arent hiding other mutations on me, lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O I hope they are, that's the best part!!!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

well egg number 2 arrived this afternoon, a little late meaning sometime between 3:30 and 5:00 pm instead of before 2 pm but it looks healthy and mom looks good so thats all that matters.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY for another egg!!!


----------



## Evolution (Apr 13, 2009)

roxy culver said:


> YAY for another egg!!!


The more the merrier.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow nice pair. They are going to have pretty babies. I want 1. lol


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Yay eggs!!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

well egg number 3 arrived right on time yesterday.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yay congrats


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

well thought ide post an update though i wont know until after tommorrow if the 3rd eggs is fertile, dawn only laid 3 eggs and so far only 1 is showing fertility, im assuming the second egg is a dud cause its been more than 5 days since it was laid and they started brooding when the 2nd egg was laid and the third is only like 4 days since being laid but well who knows maybe my math is off and they will surpirise me.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

well today at 951am tuck and dawns only baby wiggled out of the egg, and i missed it i saw it pushing on the shell lid and thught well i will go wash my hands and then just wait before i watchi it hatchand when i went to go look the sucker was already wiggling itself under daddy so i missed seeing the eye colors, i was only gone 5 minutes, now i have to wait to see if its a boy or a girl when mom is out of the box.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

It's a Girl.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's awesome...a baby lutino I take it?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awwww congrats


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

yes she will be a cinnamon lutino which is really cool, crossing my fingers i hate the first 24 hours but until this pair i never worried about it.


----------

